# Attaché Hobo



## livethelake

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I keep seeing it in a PF Gucci pop up ad and I'm loving it.  Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

It's a new bag coming in (reissue). It was featured in May edition of British Vogue too (I think)


----------



## livethelake

papertiger said:


> It's a new bag coming in (reissue). It was featured in May edition of British Vogue too (I think)


thanks so much!  Any idea when it will be available?  And it's name?


----------



## papertiger

livethelake said:


> thanks so much!  Any idea when it will be available?  And it's name?



AM changes the names so I don't want to give you misleading info,.

I'm sure it will be in soon to sit along the new 'Blondies' which are already in-store (only) now. So it won't be long.


----------



## livethelake

papertiger said:


> AM changes the names so I don't want to give you misleading info,.
> 
> I'm sure it will be in soon to sit along the new 'Blondies' which are already in-store (only) now. So it won't be long.


Thx again.


----------



## papertiger

Just ask for Gucci Love Parade Resort 22 fashion show bags



			https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/st/stories/runway/article/love-parade-fashion-show-video
		










						GUCCI Resort 2022 Ready To Wear Menswear Collection
					

Fashion designer Alessandro Michele presented GUCCI Resort 2022 Ready To Wear Collection at the iconic Chinese Theater on Hollywood Boulevard. The 'Love Parade' collection embodies Michele’s love of old Hollywood, and its glitz and glamour.    RESORT




					www.malemodelscene.net


----------



## Moxisox

I’m excited for this bag too. LV had a similar style one of their shows last year, but it either hasn’t come out yet or they decided not to put it into production. I really like the slouchy hobo look, and I’m typically a small bag person.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Any new info on this? My local SAs can't seem to get information from corporate (or whoever they are waiting to hear back from).


----------



## Frugalfinds

So they are doing reservations now and it will be available in June/July. The monogram is $3200 and the leather is around $4000. There are multiple leather options including some in suede. I wasn’t able to see more pictures so I can’t provide specifics. I ordered one though


----------



## livethelake

Frugalfinds said:


> So they are doing reservations now and it will be available in June/July. The monogram is $3200 and the leather is around $4000. There are multiple leather options including some in suede. I wasn’t able to see more pictures so I can’t provide specifics. I ordered one though


Thanks for this info!  Do you know what the bag is called?  I'm dying for more details re size, etc  (and if the strap is included...I'm kind of loving that it's red/green and the bag is blue/red)


----------



## Frugalfinds

livethelake said:


> Thanks for this info!  Do you know what the bag is called?  I'm dying for more details re size, etc  (and if the strap is included...I'm kind of loving that it's red/green and the bag is blue/red)



My SA didn't mention a name. She was having a difficult time getting information. Here are some things she said/speculated:

- She kept calling the bag I reserved a "medium." I think it must have been listed as such. She didn't give me specific dimensions. I thought she mentioned that the monogram is going to come in a small-size option too...I just checked my texts. It looks like the small monogram will be $2980. It doesn't seem like the small will come in leather, at least not during this release.

- The supreme monogram will be in blue or brown.

- She said it looks like the medium will come with at least two straps and the small might only come with one.

- There is a blue (suggested to be navy) suede option. I think there was a mustard color that was on the runway. It looks beautiful, but I wanted to play it safe and avoid a bag that could get color transfer.

- She said the release is going to be very limited at first. I don't know if this was a sales tactic or just a fact. She did say that they have been producing less of initial releases because they don't want waste (this makes sense). If it is popular, then they might ramp up production.

- She also mentioned that if Gucci has a price increase before the bag arrives, I will be locking it in at the old price. She said it has occasionally happened that they have raised the price on a bag before it has hit the shelves.

She is hoping they will share more information as the release date gets closer.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

livethelake said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I keep seeing it in a PF Gucci pop up ad and I'm loving it.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380943


Thank you for asking because I wondered the same.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Moxisox said:


> I’m excited for this bag too. LV had a similar style one of their shows last year, but it either hasn’t come out yet or they decided not to put it into production. I really like the slouchy hobo look, and I’m typically a small bag person.


Yes! I waited for the LV version to no avail


----------



## livethelake

Frugalfinds said:


> My SA didn't mention a name. She was having a difficult time getting information. Here are some things she said/speculated:
> 
> - She kept calling the bag I reserved a "medium." I think it must have been listed as such. She didn't give me specific dimensions. I thought she mentioned that the monogram is going to come in a small-size option too...I just checked my texts. It looks like the small monogram will be $2980. It doesn't seem like the small will come in leather, at least not during this release.
> 
> - The supreme monogram will be in blue or brown.
> 
> - She said it looks like the medium will come with at least two straps and the small might only come with one.
> 
> - There is a blue (suggested to be navy) suede option. I think there was a mustard color that was on the runway. It looks beautiful, but I wanted to play it safe and avoid a bag that could get color transfer.
> 
> - She said the release is going to be very limited at first. I don't know if this was a sales tactic or just a fact. She did say that they have been producing less of initial releases because they don't want waste (this makes sense). If it is popular, then they might ramp up production.
> 
> - She also mentioned that if Gucci has a price increase before the bag arrives, I will be locking it in at the old price. She said it has occasionally happened that they have raised the price on a bag before it has hit the shelves.
> 
> She is hoping they will share more information as the release date gets closer.


@Frugalfinds  You're amazing!  Thank you.  I don't have a Gucci SA, I'm hoping if I call the closest boutique they might be aware of this bag...and this info will be so helpful.  

I'm thinking blue monogram medium size.  (but I want the red and green striped strap LOL)


----------



## papertiger

Frugalfinds said:


> My SA didn't mention a name. She was having a difficult time getting information. Here are some things she said/speculated:
> 
> - She kept calling the bag I reserved a "medium." I think it must have been listed as such. She didn't give me specific dimensions. I thought she mentioned that the monogram is going to come in a small-size option too...I just checked my texts. It looks like the small monogram will be $2980. It doesn't seem like the small will come in leather, at least not during this release.
> 
> - The supreme monogram will be in blue or brown.
> 
> - She said it looks like the medium will come with at least two straps and the small might only come with one.
> 
> - There is a blue (suggested to be navy) suede option. I think there was a mustard color that was on the runway. It looks beautiful, but I wanted to play it safe and avoid a bag that could get color transfer.
> 
> - She said the release is going to be very limited at first. *I don't know if this was a sales tactic or just a fact*. She did say that they have been producing less of initial releases because they don't want waste (this makes sense). If it is popular, then they might ramp up production.
> 
> - She also mentioned that if Gucci has a price increase before the bag arrives, I will be locking it in at the old price. She said it has occasionally happened that they have raised the price on a bag before it has hit the shelves.
> 
> She is hoping they will share more information as the release date gets closer.



Yes, part of Gucci's new strategy. They did the same for the new 'Blondie' which is available in-store and has been so since late Feb, but not online (at least yet). 

And yes, they raised the price of the new Diana even before the PC preview. The printed tickets in the bags were less than listed for SAs.


----------



## papertiger

livethelake said:


> @Frugalfinds  You're amazing!  Thank you.  I don't have a Gucci SA, I'm hoping if I call the closest boutique they might be aware of this bag...and this info will be so helpful.
> 
> I'm thinking blue monogram medium size.  (but I want the red and green striped strap LOL)



From the ad it looks like you get the green/red web-stipe with the blue mono. Perhaps you get the green/red as the extra strap.


----------



## livethelake

papertiger said:


> From the ad it looks like you get the green/red web-stipe with the blue mono. Perhaps you get the green/red as the extra strap.


That's what I was thinking too.  It's a cool look.


----------



## livethelake

Sooooo...Last week I talked with Gucci Client Services and an amazing rep did some research for me.  Just hung up with her, and this is what she told me.
The small version is 13w x 8h.  Preorders are now open (as of today).  Only the small is available to order.  She didn't have any info on the large size - dimensions or release date.  

The small is far too small for me, hopefully, the large will be available soon


----------



## ulla

Does anyone know when bags from Cruise 2023 will be  available? If at all...


----------



## ulla

I love this hobo bag


----------



## leatherbabe

That bag was also shown in the last collection (x Adidas) and also Love Parade of I remember correctly so my guess is sometime later this summer if at all.


----------



## Njeph

It will be available later this summer, per my SA.


----------



## livethelake

Is this the same bag?  I was told the small version is going to be available around June 1.  No date for the larger version (that I love and need)


----------



## brenzgracie

My SA said June-July


----------



## ulla

Thank You very much for all replies!


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve been waiting for this bag…hopefully soon!


----------



## livethelake

Moxisox said:


> I’ve been waiting for this bag…hopefully soon!


Me too!!!!


----------



## Njeph

Here are some pictures from my SA!


----------



## livethelake

Njeph said:


> Here are some pictures from my SA!


@Njeph  Thank you for posting the pics.  Is that the smaller size?  And did she mention the bags official name?


----------



## Moxisox

Love the bag itself, but I wish the strap attachment didn’t have so much metal/hardware. The strap attachment looks odd to me, so that part isn’t my style which is a bummer. I’m interested to see what it ends up looking like IRL though.


----------



## topglamchic

Thank you for posting @Njeph.  I had been wondering how this bag works!  Does this bag have a name?


----------



## Chanellover2015

I’d like to see the smaller size. The one posted here is waaay too big IMO and makes it look heavy.


----------



## livethelake

Chanellover2015 said:


> I’d like to see the smaller size. The one posted here is waaay too big IMO and makes it look heavy.


I think that is the smaller size (the images from @Njeph 's SA)  I was told there is no release date for the larger version


----------



## Njeph

She told me it is the larger size and a smaller is coming later.


----------



## livethelake

Njeph said:


> She told me it is the larger size and a smaller is coming later.


Interesting.  Thanks for clarifying.  I was given the opposite info.  Did she provide you with a cost?


----------



## babybluegirl

topglamchic said:


> Thank you for posting @Njeph.  I had been wondering how this bag works!  Does this bag have a name?


Bag's name is Goncio or Gancio.  Approximately 2500 Euros, if I remember what my SA said correctly.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I reserved the large, black version back in May. It was around $4000. I haven't heard any updates, nor seen it in person. Quite the trust exercise.


----------



## brenzgracie

Do you know what colors this is coming in?  We know the blue GG from pics.


----------



## Frugalfinds

brenzgracie said:


> Do you know what colors this is coming in?  We know the blue GG from pics.



My SA only had tiny, blurry, thumbnails to go off of. She said it looked like black, mustard yellow, or white leather, blue suede, or the monogram. 

According to her solid colors (leather) come in medium size at $3980. Medium GG is $3200. Small GG supreme at $2980. No small leather options. Only in blue or brown GG supreme. Prices are before any potential price increase of course. Medium bags will come with two different straps. I don't know what the dimensions are of the bags.


----------



## brenzgracie

Frugalfinds said:


> My SA only had tiny, blurry, thumbnails to go off of. She said it looked like black, mustard yellow, or white leather, blue suede, or the monogram.
> 
> According to her solid colors (leather) come in medium size at $3980. Medium GG is $3200. Small GG supreme at $2980. No small leather options. Only in blue or brown GG supreme. Prices are before any potential price increase of course. Medium bags will come with two different straps. I don't know what the dimensions are of the bags.


Thank you so much!!!!  Did she give you release date?  My SA is on vacation.  She only told me it’s coming.


----------



## Frugalfinds

brenzgracie said:


> Thank you so much!!!!  Did she give you release date?  My SA is on vacation.  She only told me it’s coming.



No. She only said that she would know more in June or July.


----------



## babybluegirl

It's supposedly coming mid-June. However there's a planned price increase mid-june as well.  My SA said they aren't sure if the quoted price will also increase.


----------



## brenzgracie

babybluegirl said:


> It's supposedly coming mid-June. However there's a planned price increase mid-june as well.  My SA said they aren't sure if the quoted price will also increase.


Of course!!!!  Lol


----------



## livethelake

I'm curious - does anyone have updated release info on the large size?


----------



## golden's mom

I reserved a brown leather, the picture looks to be the color of the Blondie, in May.  The total was 3734.63.  I should have mentioned this must be the medium size as like the Blondie,  it has a leather and a striped strap option.


----------



## livethelake

golden's mom said:


> I reserved a brown leather, the picture looks to be the color of the Blondie, in May.  The total was 3734.63.  I should have mentioned this must be the medium size as like the Blondie,  it has a leather and a striped strap option.


Congrats!  When do you expect to receive it?


----------



## livethelake

Has anyone been able to order the larger size yet?  (medium?)


----------



## Frugalfinds

livethelake said:


> Has anyone been able to order the larger size yet?  (medium?)



I preordered/reserved mine at the end of April. At least my SA told me it is the medium. I still haven't seen it, but it was about $4000 before tax, which is the price for the medium.


----------



## golden's mom

Well, after I saw what the amount was I typed, I thought, well, that's a little specific.  I just used the exact number at the end of the emailed receipt.  I was told that the bag, (the salesperson has been informed) is supposed to be here end of June-early July.  Of course, we'll see.


----------



## livethelake

Question - Does Gucci not allow direct calls to a boutique?  I am beyond frustrated.  I live several hours from a Gucci store, I don't have a Gucci SA and I'm finding it impossible to get any accurate info or to preorder.  Is this typical or am I having bad luck?   Thanks


----------



## papertiger

livethelake said:


> Question - Does Gucci not allow direct calls to a boutique?  I am beyond frustrated.  I live several hours from a Gucci store, I don't have a Gucci SA and I'm finding it impossible to get any accurate info or to preorder.  Is this typical or am I having bad luck?   Thanks



If you have a SA you can communicate via WhatsApp

Not sure about dept stores and concessions.


----------



## livethelake

papertiger said:


> If you have a SA you can communicate via WhatsApp
> 
> Not sure about dept stores and concessions.


That is the issue.  I don't have a SA and I don't live near a Gucci owned or dept store boutique. 
I guess by your response it's normal (Hermes-esque) to block calls directly to the boutique?


----------



## Njeph

livethelake said:


> Question - Does Gucci not allow direct calls to a boutique?  I am beyond frustrated.  I live several hours from a Gucci store, I don't have a Gucci SA and I'm finding it impossible to get any accurate info or to preorder.  Is this typical or am I having bad luck?   Thanks


You can call boutiques directly. I have a SA who works exclusively with people who shop online. She’s amazing and has access to the showroom to do one-way video chats and take orders. Would you like her number? I also have a very nice SA in Chicago and another in CA.


----------



## livethelake

Njeph said:


> You can call boutiques directly. I have a SA who works exclusively with people who shop online. She’s amazing and has access to the showroom to do one-way video chats and take orders. Would you like her number? I also have a very nice SA in Chicago and another in CA.


Thank you so much!  I tried calling the Orlando boutique directly and was routed to Client Services.  I was told all boutique calls go to CS.  Perhaps only select boutiques do that?


----------



## papertiger

Njeph said:


> You can call boutiques directly. I have a SA who works exclusively with people who shop online. She’s amazing and has access to the showroom to do one-way video chats and take orders. Would you like her number? I also have a very nice SA in Chicago and another in CA.



Thanks, please take to a DM


----------



## luckyblonde3295

livethelake said:


> Question - Does Gucci not allow direct calls to a boutique?  I am beyond frustrated.  I live several hours from a Gucci store, I don't have a Gucci SA and I'm finding it impossible to get any accurate info or to preorder.  Is this typical or am I having bad luck?   Thanks


They used to let you call the boutiques, but sometime during Covid they started redirecting all calls to the general help line. It’s beyond frustrating.


----------



## Frugalfinds

My SA said they should be out within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## golden's mom

So, I'm considering cancelling my order.  I've had enough of waiting.


----------



## Frugalfinds

golden's mom said:


> So, I'm considering cancelling my order.  I've had enough of waiting.



My SA texted yesterday and said my bag came in. Maybe your bag is in, but your SA is just off for the holiday. Mine is off for the next few days so I can’t pick it up until sometime next week.


----------



## Frugalfinds

This is surprising to me, but my SA said that Gucci LOWERED the price and I’ll get a refund of about $400.


----------



## brnicutie

Frugalfinds said:


> This is surprising to me, but my SA said that Gucci LOWERED the price and I’ll get a refund of about $400.


Was this the canvas version? Do you mind me asking the price after the 400 difference? Thank you.

Never mind. I just read the thread. You got the leather version at 4000. Can’t wait to see the pics.


----------



## Frugalfinds

brnicutie said:


> Was this the canvas version? Do you mind me asking the price after the 400 difference? Thank you.




It is the medium, leather version. I paid around $4000 and they lowered it to around $3600. Back in April when I ordered it, my SA said the small GG supreme (canvas) was around $3000. Not sure if they lowered the price on that one too.


----------



## brnicutie

Frugalfinds said:


> It is the medium, leather version. I paid around $4000 and they lowered it to around $3600. Back in April when I ordered it, my SA said the small GG supreme (canvas) was around $3000. Not sure if they lowered the price on that one too.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## daysha

I can't wait to see better pictures of this bag.  I am interested in the blue canvas version, but I'm not sold on the adjustable strap.  Looks a little weird in the photo's above.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Here are some pics my SA sent. I’m not sure how I feel about it, but I’ve already paid and I feel too bad backing out. Maybe I will like it more when I see it in person.


----------



## brnicutie

Frugalfinds said:


> Here are some pics my SA sent. I’m not sure how I feel about it, but I’ve already paid and I feel too bad backing out. Maybe I will like it more when I see it in person.


The bag itself looks ok. I'm not liking that yellow and green strap tho. See how you like it in person. Don't feel bad backing out. It's your money and this bag isn't cheap. Just be honest with your SA about how you feel. If you don't like it ask for a refund.


----------



## daysha

The yellow and green strap is an "interesting" choice for this particular bag.  I can't wait to see the canvas bag in person.


----------



## papertiger

Frugalfinds said:


> Here are some pics my SA sent. I’m not sure how I feel about it, but I’ve already paid and I feel too bad backing out. Maybe I will like it more when I see it in person.



I really like the Mini Blondie in Red, unfortunately it also has the yellow and green canvas strap. It also has a red leather alternative. Not sure why they didn't stick to the web-stripe that's down the side of this one.


----------



## livethelake

I have seen the canvas version of the bag in person.  It comes with two straps - The striped web strap (red/green with the blue canvas version) plus a leather strap.  I would assume the leather version also comes with dual straps.   I really liked the bag but wished it was larger.  It gives me hobo bag vibes but the proportions seemed a bit off.  But what I really didn't love was the very large silver hardware at the strap ends.  It killed the casual feel of the bag IMO.

ETA - I think if the hardware was brushed silver instead of highly polished, I might have felt differently.  I just couldn't get past the shiny chunky silver hardware.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I brought the bag home. I don’t love the webbing strap. Yellow would be better with a mustard bag or something. The size will be useful and it isn’t as heavy as the horsebit shoulder bag, so that’s nice. The black strap is like the horsebit shoulder bag, but it can be adjusted to be much longer than the horsebit. The inside is canvas with one zipper pocket.


----------



## hayleyx

livethelake said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I keep seeing it in a PF Gucci pop up ad and I'm loving it.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380943


oh wow look at that bag , they bringing back a lot of the older styles of bags


----------



## brenzgracie

Frugalfinds said:


> I brought the bag home. I don’t love the webbing strap. Yellow would be better with a mustard bag or something. The size will be useful and it isn’t as heavy as the horsebit shoulder bag, so that’s nice. The black strap is like the horsebit shoulder bag, but it can be adjusted to be much longer than the horsebit. The inside is canvas with one zipper pocket.


Can you post some pics?  I’m dying to see this IRL!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Here are a few pics.


----------



## lincer

So what's the official name of this bag?


----------



## livethelake

The canvas version is called the GG Attache.


----------



## daysha

I like the handbag and think it is very pretty.  The leather looks very luxurious.  I am not sold on either of the shoulder strap options.  The yellow and green strap is pretty, but next to the bag it is giving Jamaican flag vibes.  I am sure it will pop with the right outfit.


----------



## babybluegirl

I tried the medium one. I agree that the proportion was off.  Sad to say I was underwhelmed.  It's cute when it looks like a fortune cookie, but it's cumbersome to get in and out of the bag 

There's an even smaller version available.  Didn't try it out though as I felt the "medium" was small enough already.


----------



## lincer

Frugalfinds said:


> I brought the bag home. I don’t love the webbing strap. Yellow would be better with a mustard bag or something. The size will be useful and it isn’t as heavy as the horsebit shoulder bag, so that’s nice. The black strap is like the horsebit shoulder bag, but it can be adjusted to be much longer than the horsebit. The inside is canvas with one zipper pocket.


Hi, have you used the bag yet? What are your thoughts? How is the opening, is it easy to get in and out?
It's finally on the website but I'm looking for some reviews before I dare to buy it as I can only buy it online.


----------



## Frugalfinds

lincer said:


> Hi, have you used the bag yet? What are your thoughts? How is the opening, is it easy to get in and out?
> It's finally on the website but I'm looking for some reviews before I dare to buy it as I can only buy it online.



I can't find it on the website (I've been stalking it to find out more information even though I already have it).

 I haven't used it yet. The day after I got it SO tested positive for Covid. We stayed separated and I kept testing negative, but just to be safe I didn't make many unnecessary trips out. I'll try to use it in the next  few days.  
Aesthetically, I'm not sure it is "me." I was way more excited to use all of my horsebits, but maybe once I start wearing it maybe I will come around. I'm not very comfortable wearing monograms, but if I was, I do think the monogram version of this bag is more fun/makes more sense than the black, leather version I have. 

I'll  keep you posted on usability.


----------



## lincer

Frugalfinds said:


> I can't find it on the website (I've been stalking it to find out more information even though I already have it).
> 
> I haven't used it yet. The day after I got it SO tested positive for Covid. We stayed separated and I kept testing negative, but just to be safe I didn't make many unnecessary trips out. I'll try to use it in the next  few days.
> Aesthetically, I'm not sure it is "me." I was way more excited to use all of my horsebits, but maybe once I start wearing it maybe I will come around. I'm not very comfortable wearing monograms, but if I was, I do think the monogram version of this bag is more fun/makes more sense than the black, leather version I have.
> 
> I'll  keep you posted on usability.


Thanks.
I hope you are all well.
The bag is on EU sites.


----------



## livethelake

It's now available on the US website


			https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/handbags/crossbody-bags-for-women/gucci-attache-large-shoulder-bag-p-70282396GRN4082


----------



## Frugalfinds

Okay so I've been carrying it and it is growing on  me.  I even challenged myself to wear it with the webbing strap. With  that being said,  and  now  seeing the pieces online, if I had to do it over, I would buy the dark orange (I'm not a monogram person,  but those are fun too). I think it  suits the slouchy vibe, and the strap matches the webbing on the bottom.


----------



## papertiger

livethelake said:


> The canvas version is called the GG Attache.


They’re all called Attache.


----------



## daysha

I really like the canvas version in the color blue.  I can't wait to see it in person, although I am not sure I am a fan of the price tag for the canvas version.  The website lists the hardware as gold-tone, but it looks silver going by the pictures.  

Does anyone know if the GG Supreme Canvas is the coated canvas?

Thanks


----------



## Njeph

daysha said:


> I really like the canvas version in the color blue.  I can't wait to see it in person, although I am not sure I am a fan of the price tag for the canvas version.  The website lists the hardware as gold-tone, but it looks silver going by the pictures.
> 
> Does anyone know if the GG Supreme Canvas is the coated canvas?
> 
> Thanks


It is coated canvas and the hardware is silver on the blue supreme. I bought it and returned it. Going to consider a suede one instead.


----------



## livethelake

I also returned the blue supreme version.  The proportions felt off and the giant silver hardware bothered me.  BUT....seeing the suede and leather versions online have me thinking about a rebuy.  I think the suede (and the leather) versions work with the slouchy vibe of a hobo.  I personally love the contrast web straps on the bag.  And it's somehow easier to justify the pricepoint in suede and leather........


----------



## Frugalfinds

Has anyone seen the small version? I'm curious how the proportions work on that one.


----------



## lincer

How is the opening of the bag? The medium looks big enough for me but I want the opening to be wide to see all things inside. I don't like my Speedy for that reason - the bag is big but you can't put anything big inside.

I also like the blue monogram and the orange leather the best. And I love the hardware! I have been waiting for a hobo with a zipper and a good strap drop.


----------



## livethelake

Frugalfinds said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 5442438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442440


@Frugalfinds  Can you comment on the hardware pls?  It looks more subdued than the images on gucci.com (and is it gold?)  thank you!


----------



## Jolie34

I just got the blue supreme and I’m super happy with it. It’s gorgeous. Can’t wait to use it


----------



## livethelake

Jolie34 said:


> I just got the blue supreme and I’m super happy with it. It’s gorgeous. Can’t wait to use it


Congrats!


----------



## snibor

Purseblog article about it. 









						Introducing the Gucci Attache Bag - PurseBlog
					

When you’re a handbag lover and hear the word Gucci, it's likely you immediately think of one of two things, or sometimes both. That would be the Gucci GG Supreme print or the iconic and instantly…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Jolie34

livethelake said:


> Congrats!



Thank you so much


----------



## Frugalfinds

livethelake said:


> @Frugalfinds  Can you comment on the hardware pls?  It looks more subdued than the images on gucci.com (and is it gold?)  thank you!


Sorry, I’m just seeing this. The hardware is gold (at least on mine), but it is a very subtle gold. 

I just wore the bag on a week away and there are a couple of things I notice. Sometimes the hardware squeaks. I can’t really describe it better than that. Also, the G-latch can get caught on knitwear (I was wearing a cardigan). If you wear it crossbody with the G on the front side, then I found it far less likely to catch.


----------



## livethelake

Frugalfinds said:


> Sorry, I’m just seeing this. The hardware is gold (at least on mine), but it is a very subtle gold.
> 
> I just wore the bag on a week away and there are a couple of things I notice. Sometimes the hardware squeaks. I can’t really describe it better than that. Also, the G-latch can get caught on knitwear (I was wearing a cardigan). If you wear it crossbody with the G on the front side, then I found it far less likely to catch.


Thanks for the info and bag review.  Gucci is featuring the bag on gucci.com and I have to admit, I'm being sucked back in.  So far I am holding strong but the urge to re-buy is strong LOL


----------



## snibor

I haven’t been in store but US website doesn’t have small size leather.  Do we think they’ll be getting them?


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> I haven’t been in store but US website doesn’t have small size leather.  Do we think they’ll be getting them?



I can't think why not, it's too big a line for the entire US not to.


----------



## MooMooVT

I just requested an appointment at the Rome Flagship store in November to pick up this bag in Large Navy Monogram. With the exchange rate and VAT refund, it's a deal. I'm officially obsessed. This will be my only bag purchase of 2022 and my splurge in Rome (the trip itself being a splurge for me).

Does anyone know if appoinments are generally approved this far out? Feels reasonable on my end???


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

@Megs carries the red one in this Purseblog article and tells a sweet story behind her love for this shape and PurseBlog beginnings!  Looks great on you, Megs!

Up Close with the Gucci Attache - What’s old is new again with another Gucci design


----------



## MooMooVT

favoritethingshawaii said:


> @Megs carries the red one in this Purseblog article and tells a sweet story behind her love for this shape and PurseBlog beginnings!  Looks great on you, Megs!
> 
> Up Close with the Gucci Attache - What’s old is new again with another Gucci design


This was very helpful! Thanks for posting


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

A new mini size on the website.  No photos with models, so difficult to determine how mini it is.





Canvas handle with 5.5" drop
Leather shoulder strap with 20.5" drop
G hook closure with zip
5.7"W x 3.9"H x 1.6"D





@papertiger could you add "Attache" to the thread title?  It might make it easier to find.  Thanks!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Also, I was browsing vintage Gucci on ebay and see this, seller indicates Tom Ford Era.  I didn't know this style is a revival.  I hope it's okay to post.


----------



## Cherries and wine

favoritethingshawaii said:


> A new mini size on the website.  No photos with models, so difficult to determine how mini it is.
> 
> View attachment 5628308
> 
> 
> 
> Canvas handle with 5.5" drop
> Leather shoulder strap with 20.5" drop
> G hook closure with zip
> 5.7"W x 3.9"H x 1.6"D
> 
> View attachment 5628310
> View attachment 5628311
> 
> 
> @papertiger could you add "Attache" to the thread title?  It might make it easier to find.  Thanks!


I thought the small one was too small when I saw it in person. Doesn’t look like this one would fit much, but it is cute!


----------



## papertiger

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Also, I was browsing vintage Gucci on ebay and see this, seller indicates Tom Ford Era.  I didn't know this style is a revival.  I hope it's okay to post.
> 
> View attachment 5628322
> View attachment 5628323



Yes, and this was a reissue too, I believe the first were '70s


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Sorry for this question but does the large one fit a 13 inch laptop when the top is not cinched? Based on the size, it seems it might?


----------



## papertiger

*Please note I've changed the name of the thread to just 'Attaché Hobo' because it looks as though this bag has been seen a few shows including Love Parade et al*


----------

